# Erstinstallation - Unable to mount root fs- Ursache?

## hewlett1990

Ich hab vor einigen Tagen, auf Empfehlung eines Bekannten, begonnen mir gemäß dieses Handbuchs http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1 aus dem Stage3 Tarball ein Gentoo zu basteln. Bin also noch absoluter Gentoo newbie.

Als Basis dient ein Ubuntu lucid, sowie die LiveCD davon (da die installierte Version ein 32 Bit ist und ich damit nicht in die chroot des 64 Bit gentoos komme). Mein Laptop ist ein Samsung R519. . 

Das ganze soll ein Tripleboot (Win7 vorinstalliert) werden. Als bootloader soll Grub2 von Ubuntu aus dienen. Ubuntu-root ist sda6. Gentoo liegt auf sda9. Beide ext4. In der chroot-Umgebung läuft alles ganz gut, nur erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: 

```
Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,10)
```

 Ich vermute das mein grub2 Eintrag für gentoo falsch ist. Kann mal einer nen Blick darauf werfen?

```
  1 #! /bin/sh -e

  2 

  3 echo "Füge Eintrag für Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sda9 ein"      >&2

  4 

  5 cat << EOF

  6 menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sda9" {

  7         recordfail

  8         savedefault

  9         insmod ext2

 10         set root='(hd0,9)'

 11         search --no-floppy --label -set gentoo

 12         linux   /boot/kernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=UUID=075bb538-3bb2-44ed-9676-abd015eecf2d ro ${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT}

 13         echo  Lade aktuellen Kernel von gentoo ... 

 14 }

 15 EOF

```

Hier die Infos zu den Partitionen.

```
/dev/sda1: LABEL="RECOVERY" UUID="DE9CDD2E9CDD0247" TYPE="ntfs" 

/dev/sda2: LABEL="SYSTEM" UUID="7CECDDFBECDDB01E" TYPE="ntfs" 

/dev/sda3: UUID="50A4DF99A4DF8040" TYPE="ntfs" 

/dev/sda7: UUID="e70d8443-a420-496e-bac1-a8073c9f676d" TYPE="swap" 

/dev/sda9: LABEL="gentoo" UUID="075bb538-3bb2-44ed-9676-abd015eecf2d" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sda5: UUID="01CAEEFAA0FDE930" TYPE="ntfs" 

/dev/sda6: UUID="f5d6eb39-3182-4bb9-b98c-c13be863f8f1" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sda8: UUID="621a9a87-a719-4564-a2df-7ca674fb2b6a" TYPE="ext4" 

```

Ext4 Treiber ist fester Bestandteil des Kernels, daher kein initrd oder initramfs.

Kann mir jemand helfen?Last edited by hewlett1990 on Sun Aug 01, 2010 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Kann mir jemand helfen?

 Du möchtest doch nicht wirklich nur ein ja/nein als Antwort, oder?  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> set root='(hd0,9)'

 Zumindest der "alte" GRUB fängt das Partitionen zählen bei 0 an, folglich müßte das hd0,8 heissen, sofern sie das bei GRUB2 nicht geändert haben.

Willkommen, btw  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Edit3: Ich hab hier viel vor mich hingeschrieben, am besten du fängst in diesem Beitrag mit "Edit2" an. dann den nächsten Post von mir. Wenn es dich interessiert lies ruhig noch den Rest dazwischen. P.s.: Willkommen bei Gentoo :)

Ok ok ist die Konkurrenz aber guck mal hier (gentooforum.de).

Da hat Josef.95 das ganz gut erklärt.

Ich fasse das mal kurz zusammen: Benutze das normale grub-0.97-r9 oder höher und du kannst auch deine Ext4-Partition mounten. Und sparst dir einfach den umstand mit grub2.

Halt, du willst das Grub2 von Ubuntu verwenden? Hmm, also mein Bauchgefühl sagt ich würde das anders machen, vielleicht Irre ich mich aber ich hätte bedenken wenn Ubuntu vielleicht (automatische) Änderungen an den Einträgen vornimmt. Spreche da aber nicht aus Erfahrung, weil ich hab immer Gentoo zuerst installiert und grub nie in meinem Ubuntu.

Nun gut. Was mir auffällt bei deiner Fehlermeldung:

```
Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,10)
```

Ist das hier sdi11 Adressiert wird. Du musst berücksichtigen das grub bei Null anfängt zu zäh... hey, wer hat das geändert?! Ok vergiss das ganz schnell, denn:

 *Quote:*   

> GRUB2 has has a slightly altered configuration syntax, including the numbering of partitions, which now start at 1, like linux partitions, but not drives, which still start at 0. So /dev/sdb3 in a GRUB2 configuration file would be (hd1,3). 

 

Also Partitionen starten bei 1 und Laufwerke bei 0. hd(8/10) ist dann nicht sdi11 sondern sdi10. Ich vermute deine Live-CD/DVD hat aus irgendeinem Grund eine andere device.map bei den Festplatten..?

Sofern ich mir die Dokumentationen und das Wiki von grub2 angelesen habe, scheint es da nur noch ein Skript (grub-mkconfig) zu geben das dir eine grub.cfg erstellt. Ich würde erstmal bei grub bleiben ;)

Also ernsthaft. Ich würde wenn möglich grub1 versuchen zu verwenden, jetzt wo es ext4 kann. Oder nimm dir Zeit und schau mal ins Grub2-Handbuch. Bzw, mal schauen wie deine Live-CD mit deinen Festplatten umgeht, Stichwort device.map

Edit: Guck mal in dem Gentoo-Handbuch, das du verwendest unter den Abschnitt "Installieren von GRUB mit grub-install", das ist zwar eigentlich nichts zu grub2, allerdings vermute ich das es das Problem mit der Device.map beschreibt:

 *Quote:*   

> Um GRUB zu installieren führen sie den grub-install Befehl aus. grub-install wird jedoch nicht direkt funktionieren, da wir uns innerhalb einer chroot-Umgebung befinden. Wir müssen /etc/mtab erstellen, welche alle gemounteten Dateisysteme auflistet.

 

Da ist auch ein Befehl wie du die /etc/mtab erstellen kannst.

Edit2: Stopp!

Du machst das ja aus einem chroot heraus. und benutzt das schon um Ubuntu zu starten oder? Dann würde ich das auch von Ubuntu aus auch machen. Bei den fs-uuids bin ich mir (fast) sicher das die System-übergreifend nicht einheitlich sind. Selbst wenn es die selbe Platte im selben Computer ist. Also statt der uuid weiterhin /dev/sda10 verwenden. Das sind ja Kernelparameter die in der Kernelzeile von Grub angegeben werden und von dem Kernel ausgewertet werden. Daher könnte es auch schon klappen wenn du diese UUID weg lässt und /dev/sda10 verwendest.

Ich würde dafür ins ubuntuuser-wiki:GRUB_2/Konfiguration schaun, und mich möglichst dran halten.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Jul 30, 2010 3:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu verwirrend. Ist schon spät. Kurz: Endwerder Grub1 verwenden von da aus dein Ubuntu starten. Oder den Eintrag von Grub2 unter Ubuntu erstellen. Vorher ein Blick in die Ubuntu-Grub2-Doku werfen.

Und mit der UUID wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich habe das nicht ausprobiert ob die immer einheitlich sind, allerdings macht es halt den Eindruck. Doch wenn man den Wikipedi-Artikel anschaut kommt beim erstellen der UUID eine Zufalls-Zeitkomponente hinein (um Kollisionen zu verhindern). Und dadurch erkennt dein Gentoo die Platte wohl nicht.

Hast du eine extra Boot-Partition für die Kernel usw? Ich vermute leider.. wohl nicht.

Also müsstest du den Gentoo-Kernel bei deiner Ubuntu-/boot/-Partition (sda6) ablegen und von da aus starten aber anschließend bei deinem Gentoo-Eintrag dann die (gentoo) root-Partition (sda9) angeben.

```
1 #! /bin/sh -e

  2

  3 echo "Füge Eintrag für Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sda9 ein"      >&2

  4

  5 cat << EOF

  6 menuentry "Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sda9" {

  7         recordfail

  8         savedefault

  9         insmod ext4

 10         set root='(hd0,6)'

 11         search --no-floppy --label -set gentoo

 12         linux   /boot/kernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda9 ro ${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT}

 13         echo  Lade aktuellen Kernel von gentoo ...

 14 }

 15 EOF 
```

Aber ich gebe kein Gewähr :)

Ich hab da in Zeile 9 auch ext4 draus gemacht da stand ext2. Wenn du eine Boot-Partition auf sda8 verwendest. Dann Kopiere deinen Gentoo-Kernel dahin und trage in deinem Skript in Zeile 10, set root='(hd0,8)' ein.

In dem Ubuntu-User-Wiki steht auch was zur Device-Map, aber ich würde das nur von Ubuntu aus probieren und nicht von eine Live-Cd oder so was. Also wenn du Ubuntu schon als Haupt-System erstellt hast.

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nun gut. Was mir auffällt bei deiner Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,10)
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Fehlermeldung hat nichts mit grub zu tun  :Wink: . Das ist eine Fehlermeldung des kernels. Sprich grub konnte erfolgreich den kernel laden.

Folgende gründe wiso der Kernel das root-fs nicht mounten kann:

- Der root= Parameter ist falsch (es wird auf eine Festplatte/Partition verwiesen, die der kernel nicht kennt.)

- Im kernel wurde der Treiber für das Dateisystem des root-fs nicht fest eingebaut

- Wenn die neuen libata Treiber verwendet werden, dann wurde der scsi-disk support im kernel nicht fest eingebaut.

- Falscher Treiber für den Festplatten Controller.

@hewlett1990: Kam nach der Ausgabe von der Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,10)

 

noch andere Ausgaben?

EDIT:

ICh sehe gerade du verwendest root=UUID=<UUID> . Ersetze das mal mit root=/dev/sda9. Soweit ich weis, hat der kernel kein support für das mounten des root-fs über UUID. Für diesen support wird eine initramfs benötigt.

----------

## hewlett1990

Erstmal dank für die Willkommensgrüße

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese Fehlermeldung hat nichts mit grub zu tun . Das ist eine Fehlermeldung des kernels. Sprich grub konnte erfolgreich den kernel laden.
> 
> 

 

Ok, dann muss ich da ja nicht mehr dran werkeln. Hab trotzdem mal testweise die UUID durch /dev/sda9 ersetzt.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Folgende gründe wieso der Kernel das root-fs nicht mounten kann:
> 
> - Der root= Parameter ist falsch (es wird auf eine Festplatte/Partition verwiesen, die der kernel nicht kennt.)
> ...

 

Ja, tschuldigung das ich die nicht aufgeschrieben hab.

Ich sehe

Eine Meldung das sd der Treiber für die Partitionen sind?

Alle Partitionen mit Blockgröße

sr0 mit Treiber sr

Die Kernel-panic meldung

```
Pid:1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 #2

Call Trace:

panic +0x75

mount_block_root +ox1ce

kernel_init

kernel_threat usw. 
```

----------

## firefly

 *hewlett1990 wrote:*   

> Ja, tschuldigung das ich die nicht aufgeschrieben hab.
> 
> Ich sehe
> 
> Eine Meldung das sd der Treiber für die Partitionen sind?
> ...

 

Was für Partitionen sind da angezeigt?

Bzw. funktioniert es mit /dev/sda9 als "root="?

Edit: könntest du auch die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci -v
```

 von deinem rechner hier posten? Dann können wir feststellen welchen Festplatten controller treiber du benötigst.

----------

## Josef.95

Die UUID eines Laufwerks sollte eigentlich immer die selbe sein, also sowohl von Ubuntu wie auch aus Gentoo Sicht,

denn die UUID ist im Filesystem (welches man ja mouted) fest verankert.

Sprich eine UUID ändert sich eigentlich nur wenn das Filesystem erneuert oder geändert wird, also zb beim neu formatieren.

Und ja, wenn inm GRUB in der Kernelzeile das Filesystem mit root=UUID=xxxxx angesprochen werden soll wird eine initrd benötigt.

Diese initrd ist aber zb mithilfe der genkernel Scripts recht einfach und fix erstellt!

Ich hatte da vor ein paar Monaten auch mal mit experimentiert, es funkt und läuft heute noch einwandfrei.

Ein wenig Info zur Erstellung der initrd siehe zb auch Hier

/edit:

Zu GRUB2 kann ich nichts beitragen, doch ich würde empfehlen die Laufwerkskennung UUID weiter zu nutzen, denn damit ist das Filesystem (Laufwerk) eindeutig zuzuordnen. Denn Bezeichnungen wie /dev/sdxx können sich ja doch unter Umständen mal ändern, zb wenn weitere Platten verbaut, oder auch nur zeitweise als Wechsellaufwerk genutzt werden usw.

Bei den ext Filesystemen kann die UUID recht einfach mit "tune2fs" ausgelesen werden, hier ein Beispiel eines ext4 Filesystems 

```
# tune2fs -l /dev/sda7 | grep UUID

Filesystem UUID:          aa807dd5-90ea-4fb2-98b4-xxxxxxxxxxxx
```

 (die UUID wurde hier fürs Forum unkenntlich gemacht)

In der Kernelzeile kann sie dann mit 

```
root=UUID=aa807dd5-90ea-4fb2-98b4-xxxxxxxxxxxx
```

 angegeben werden,

in der fstab schaut es dann zb so aus 

```
UUID=aa807dd5-90ea-4fb2-98b4-xxxxxxxxxxxx  /    ext4            noatime           0 1
```

Aber beachtet, wie auch schon angemerkt funktioniert das ganze bei der ROOT Partition nur mit einer initrd !Last edited by Josef.95 on Fri Jul 30, 2010 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hewlett1990

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *hewlett1990 wrote:*   Ja, tschuldigung das ich die nicht aufgeschrieben hab.
> 
> Ich sehe
> 
> Eine Meldung das sd der Treiber für die Partitionen sind?
> ...

 

sda1-9

```
lspci -v
```

 gibt 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: cc000000-cdefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000ce000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at fa204800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at fa200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2000000-00000000f5ffffff

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at fa204c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   I/O ports at 18f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18e4 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18e8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

   Memory at fa204000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a68 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at cc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at ce000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at cd000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7167

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c059

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f2020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

Edit: Wenn ich das richtig sehe benötige ich ahci.

```
sudo grep ahci  /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/modules.builtin
```

 gibt 

```
kernel/drivers/ata/ahci.ko
```

 scheint so, als ob ich den auch hätte. hm...

----------

## firefly

da der kernel die partitionen 1-9 erkennt, dann scheint auf dieser Seite alles zu passen:

- Der kernel hat alle benötigten Treiber um die Festplatte anzusprechen

- Der kernel kennt das dateisystem, welches für die root-partition laut deiner aussage verwendet wird.

Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren, wenn root=/dev/sda9 dem kernel beim start übergeben wurde.

Meine 2. Frage hast du nicht beantwortet.

----------

## hewlett1990

Welche 2. Frage?

Wie gesagt, root=/dev/sda9 hatte ich ja gesetzt ohne erfolg.

----------

## firefly

 *hewlett1990 wrote:*   

> Welche 2. Frage?
> 
> Wie gesagt, root=/dev/sda9 hatte ich ja gesetzt ohne erfolg.

 

Ok das ist die antwort auf meine 2. Frage. Habe ich wohl in deinem anderen Post überlesen missverstanden.

Könntest du uns die ausgabe von fdisk -l /dev/sda posten?

Denn der kernel scheint passend konfiguriert sein. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt wiso es nicht funktioniert, ist, dass die Partition (/dev/sda9) sich nicht als partition ausgibt, welche ein linux dateisystem enthält.

----------

## hewlett1990

Der gewünschte output:

```
Platte /dev/sda: 500.1 GByte, 500107862016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 60801 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x031aa195

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        1959    15728640   27  Unbekannt

/dev/sda2   *        1959        1972      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            1972       15451   108275391    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4           15451       60802   364277761    f  W95 Erw. (LBA)

/dev/sda5           35328       60801   204619905    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6           15451       19098    29296640   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           19099       19342     1951744   82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/sda8           19342       31385    96741376   83  Linux

/dev/sda9           31386       32405     8193118+  83  Linux

Partitionstabelleneinträge sind nicht in Platten-Reihenfolge
```

----------

## hewlett1990

Könnte jemand den Titel ändern, da es sich wohl nicht um ein grub2 problem handelt?

----------

## firefly

 *hewlett1990 wrote:*   

> Könnte jemand den Titel ändern, da es sich wohl nicht um ein grub2 problem handelt?

 

das kannst du auch allein einfach deinen ersten post editieren

----------

## hewlett1990

ah ok. Thx

War wohl ein bisschen Blind.

----------

## Treborius

ubuntu benutzt initramfs oder?

sonst würde ich einfach mal den ubuntu kernel auf die gentoo-partion loslassen ...

kaputtgehen kann eigentlich nichts, und wenn alles glatt geht, 

dann hast du in der kernel-conf irgendwas vergessen, was ubuntu nicht vergessen hat

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> da der kernel die partitionen 1-9 erkennt, dann scheint auf dieser Seite alles zu passen:
> 
> - Der kernel hat alle benötigten Treiber um die Festplatte anzusprechen
> 
> - Der kernel kennt das dateisystem, welches für die root-partition laut deiner aussage verwendet wird.
> ...

 

Wurde eventuell versäumt die fstab auch entsprechend mit anzupassen?

----------

## firefly

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   da der kernel die partitionen 1-9 erkennt, dann scheint auf dieser Seite alles zu passen:
> 
> - Der kernel hat alle benötigten Treiber um die Festplatte anzusprechen
> 
> - Der kernel kennt das dateisystem, welches für die root-partition laut deiner aussage verwendet wird.
> ...

 

falsch, soweit sind wir nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> falsch, soweit sind wir nicht.

  Ok Ok

ich halt ja schon mein Mund... :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

hewlett1990: probier es doch nochmal mit root=/dev/sda9

Und poste bitte nach der Änderung die /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## ChrisJumper

hewlett1990,

hast du vielleicht Änderungen am Kernel vorgenommen, ihn nochmal Kompiliert und vergessen ihn anschließend nach /boot/ zu kopieren?

@Josef.95

Das mit der uuid ist interessant, verwirrt mich aber, weil ich schon mal eine Ubuntu Installation hatte wo sich die UUID von den Laufwerken geändert hat! Plötzlich konnte das System nicht mehr booten weil die UUID eine andere war.

-Aber ich vermute da hat jemand versucht "Ubuntu neu zu installieren", oder die Platten Kopiert, verändert oder vertauscht..

Weißt du zufällig ob dieser uuid Wert auch gleich bleibt wenn man dd benutzt um ein Image davon zu machen?

Grüße

----------

## hewlett1990

So, also ich kann nicht genau erklären warum, aber nachdem ich das skript nochmal neu geschrieben hat lief es.

Ich hab in der linux Zeile /dev/sda9 stehen.

@chrisjumper

Zu der Frage mit der UUID. Wenn man mit gparted eine Partition kopiert bleibt die UUID identisch. Das hatte ich schonmal auf nem anderen Rechner. Obwohl in der fstab mit UUIDs gearbeitet wurde, wurde trotzdem immer das selbe FS gemounted. Wonach bei gleicher UUID gegangen wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Nochmal was anderes: Ich habe in der make.conf -march=nocona gesetzt, wie im Handbuch empfohlen. Nur sehe ich jetzt das eigentlich -march=core2 richtig wäre, kann ich das einfach ändern?

----------

## firefly

 *hewlett1990 wrote:*   

> So, also ich kann nicht genau erklären warum, aber nachdem ich das skript nochmal neu geschrieben hat lief es.

 

Vermutlich hast du vorher nur das script angepasst aber vergessen danach grub-mkconfig aufzurufen. Dadurch hat in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg noch root=UUID=<UUID> gestanden statt root=/dev/sda9

----------

## hewlett1990

Hm,  ich dachte, dass ich grub-mkconfig und update-grub ausgeführt hätte, (wobei nur letzteres wichtig gewesen wäre). Na ja. Es läuft jetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *hewlett1990 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nochmal was anderes: Ich habe in der make.conf -march=nocona gesetzt, wie im Handbuch empfohlen. Nur sehe ich jetzt das eigentlich -march=core2 richtig wäre, kann ich das einfach ändern?

 

Oh, hab das auch noch nicht gesehen, ich werde wohl nach -march=native wechseln.. hier wurde drüber gesprochen. Anschließend würde ich aber den gcc neu bauen und ein emerge system durchlaufen lassen. Vielleicht auch noch emerge world, aber das musst selber wissen.

gentoo-wiki.com: Safe_Cflags

----------

